# ChileRelleno I NEED YOU!!



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

So I sprung for a wagyu brisket (just the flat). I’ve cooked many packer briskets, just the point, just the flat. This flat is beautiful, but a tad thin. How would YOU cook it??not every single detail, but low and slow, sear and slow, hotter and faster? I have a traditional smoker, electric smoker, Weber kettle, and bge...side note, I usually like my briskets “traditional” or Texas style. Good bark, juicy tender meat. I just don’t want to ruin this really expensive cut. I learned a lesson today... don’t go to the butcher shop mad and without a plan!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

well I guess I’m alone on this one. Will be posting results later. Chille must be out of the country learning how the aborigines cook kangaroo out in the bush...


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I would smoke it however you prefer to regularly smoke your brisket. You know you like your usual results so don't overthink it. Just expect it to be much better than usual.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Salt, pepper, garlic and beef broth. Don’t make it more complicated than it has to be. The less the better with brisket.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

On the Webber kettle


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Pretty good...my own worst critic. A bit dry. Came to temp really quick.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you want a second opinion, just call.... looks delish!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Came out looking pretty good, see, you didn't need any help.
Sorry man, I was on the road.
Man, I tell ya what... Whole Packer briskets can be hard enough, but just the Flat?
Just the Flat, that is a test of how well ya know your shit around the pit.


Let me slide a really good method your way for cooking a moist/juicy Flat.


Preheat your smoker to 250° +/-.
Whatever wood ya like for smoke.
Open two cans of French Onion soup, strain the onions out.
Place the flat in a shallow disposable baking pan, inject the Flat with about half the liquid.
Pour the rest of the liquid into the pan, salt and pepper the Flat and cover with the onions.
Start your smoke and baste with the liquid every hour.
Once it reaches 195° IT in the thickest part, start probing for tenderness every 2°.
It will probe tender somewhere between 195° and 210°.
Once tender remove it and let the IT drop to about 170° before wrapping, then rest for at least one hour, 2-3 hours is better.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

That sounds awesome, chille! I had some for breakfast this morning and it wasn’t too bad. I ended up using the Webber kettle. After a quick sear, I removed it from the coals and smoked until it reached 160. I wrapped it from there and put it back on until 200. Then I checked for tenderness. At about 205 it was super tender. I only let it rest about 45 minutes. The cut it for the game. All the guests loved it. I thought I could do better. Next time I’ll try your method.


----------

